# DMS air intake?



## GTO-Marine1/1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a DMS air intake on my 05 m6 with longtubes i was just wonderin who else on here has this intake and how it is workin for them? i havent got a tune yet but i can still tell the diffrance in the lower rpm range. i am getin my cam and AFR heads installed at cumingham motorsports on the 3rd at that time i will do the dyno tune i cant wait to see the diffrance then. just wonderin what you all think of this setup and if anyone has it.....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Are you talking about the shaker hood?


----------



## GTO-Marine1/1 (Aug 30, 2009)

no this is the intake i am revering to


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the only reason you'd get a difference in the lower RPM range is if the tune is off. intake differences are in the upper RPM range where the engine demands more air.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

who makes this intake system, i cant seem to find a website anywhere


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They haven't made that intake in years. It had some issues with turbulent air flow from the tee too.


----------

